# Skeletons in the closet.



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I've owned my '85 for something like 3 years now ,and over that time have found out some interesting things about the car.
I bought the car from a garage, so I knew the service history, but not the rest of the story.
The car was involved in a minor collision in which the front, and rear of the car was damaged (was repaired at the time)








It has had the center muffler removed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The car used to have euro bumpers, and lights before the crash, but stock units from an '83 are on the car now 
The car has been chipped, and has a stiffer W/G spring installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I really need to dyno the car to find it's true HP


----------

